# Great Tool .. Very powerful but easy to master



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Good planer. 
I have the one with the dust bag and adjustable fence which is good for beveling an exterior door.
You can also turn the knob slowly to zero while cutting if needed.

two sided carbide blades too - sweet.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

I also have the same tool with the dust bag and it is awesome! I've been using it on my front and back porch remodel to bevel the edges of all the deck boards.


----------



## Amoc (Jan 8, 2013)

I was looking at one similiar to this that also serves as a joiner. Gonna have to look in the old piggy bank!


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## DustyMark (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought a reconditioned one from CPO when I built a ski boat in 2008. It did a great job of fairing the curves on the hull. I use it when I need to remove a lot of wood on odd pieces such as tapered back rests or large bevels on seat blanks. I saw someone on LJ's that said they used theirs like a scrub plane. That's a pretty good description. It cuts fast and smooth! Try hooking it up to your shop vac…it's amazingly clean to use with a hose sucking almost all the chips away. I even use it in my shop annex in the fourth bedroom that way!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice tool I have a different brand but love mine. Enjoy!


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Amen to the dust bag, and connecting to shop vac. One day I neglected to connect the bag, it created an incredible mess in my garage. I was finding the saw chips for days after that.

-Fred


----------



## curliejones (Mar 12, 2012)

Just tried a Porter Cable that gets 4-1/2 starts on Amazing. It looked great but had a bad trigger that cuts off with the slightest change in angle/pressure. Wondered why it was half the price of the Yellow competition and suspect the price diff is in the inner workings. Sending it back. Glad to hear good things about the Bosch but it only got 2-1/2 starts out of 5 in reviews on Amazing.


----------

